# Fixing clip on hab door



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Before I start to cause too much damage, does anybody know if the type of clip used to fix the internal panels on the hab door are removable then can be put back or are they a use once type of clip. 
Hopefully a pic attached to show type of clip. 
This is on a 2012 autotrail Navajo


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Clip*

I think you will find if you push the centre pin in the clip will come loose, before replacing the centre pin should be pushed out proud refit clip push centre pin flush


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Clip*

Hi there, I had mine taken off in the dealer and they said they can't go back on, you must get new, but it looked like they put a fine drill though them.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
Took the bull by the horns and it appears that you are both right. I pushed the centre pin in, and through, to release the outer ring and fortunately, in my door at least, the pins ended up stuck in the door insulation. These I retreived, with a very fine pair of tweezers, and am able to use them again, all except the one that fell down into the bottom half of the door.
Bit of luck recovering them as they cost approx £24.00 for a new set....
Now to sort out the real problem with the lock.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Where do you get a new set from?

Problems with my door and was told these pins cannot be re-used.

Apparently poor door fit common problem with Autotrails of my year (2012). Trouble is it also effects the central locking. 

Jed


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Jed
I won't have any need to get any spares, but where I got the price and also could have got two sets is Autotrail Spares Dept, they sell them by the dozen.

Dave


Ps What a coincidence, mine also is a 2012 model..


----------

